# How to fix start of rusting?



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Just noticed recently that my front arches are starting to rust at the inner edge (not great for a 2013 registered car).

What would be the best product to fix this? Perhaps something that converts the rust somehow?

At the moment it's not very bad at all. I've been trying to post photos, but now Photobucket wants me to go premium I'm struggling to find a good alternative.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Take it to the dealer if its had service history, what make and model is it?


----------



## Webarno (Jul 17, 2014)

A lot of cars have long rust warranty (usually 5-10 years I think?). 
This depends on the cause though, for example, if it's from a stone chip then it wouldn't be covered. 

Worth mentioning though. 

Failing that, there's a decent product called Kurust. 
Clean the area of any debris, dab that on, wait, then touch up with some paint.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Arch liners out, give the arches a good clean. Assuming it's only surface rust, rub back to bare steel with wet and dry paper, then paint the bare steel with either etch primer or zinc rich paint. Then top coat / clear as needed.


----------



## josje (Jul 10, 2013)

clean arches and use afew layers Fluid Film (aerosol can)
eazy peazy and very effective to stop rust permanently on those 'hidden' places !
(google it !)


----------



## VeiRoN (Oct 3, 2016)

You can use postimage to post pictures,depends on the state of the rust,flap wheel and sandpaper even by hand (if it is just surface rust) but they are pretty aggressive and can damage good paint as well,otherwise Deox Gel remains always a valid option if you want to get rid of it permanently.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

The car is a 2013 VW CC (previously known as the Passat CC). Having read online VW don't tend to cover it, maybe inside the 3 year warranty, but not afterwards. It's where the metal ends inside the wheel arch, just starting to crust up a bit on the inside edge of the metal, behind each of the front wheels. I want to get it whilst it's still minor.

I don't think it's stone chipped. It's obviously a common problem as it has happened both sides and there's tons of posts online about this happening to VWs dating back years.


----------



## josje (Jul 10, 2013)

As stated Fluid Film (once or twice every year a solid shower in and on the 'ugly' places)
No need for removing rust/paint just som spray on over and the rust stops.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Sounds good, I'll look it up. Thanks.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

As a temp action, you could use ACF50 as that's quite durable, and should stop it in its tracks. Long term, the only way is to treat the area properly via stripping back; there is no room for cutting corners here. Bilt Hamber would be a good source for the right products.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Ok, thanks for the advice. I'm actually going to be ordering some touch up paint soon for a few stone chips and I already have some super fine brushes for application, so could probably do this at the same time, as being in the wheel well and on the inner edge of the arch lip a touch up would suffice without being particularly visible.

Which Bolt Hamber product would be the best to use? Before starting this thread that was already what I was looking at, as I love BH products, but there are several for rust, so I wasn't 100% on which to go for.

Thanks
Russ


----------



## Disco Smudge (Aug 27, 2013)

Go back to your dealer. I had two new wings from vw warranty on my 04 Mk4 golfback in 2016


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

I may try, but doubt I'll get anywhere from what people say online.


----------



## bangy1 (Jul 20, 2016)

If you see my post in the forum a wee while ago you can get them to fix it under the 12 year corrosion warranty. Although I had issues with the VW bodyshop in question the repair was FOC and they indicated that it helps if it has full VW service history and been well cared for, best thing to do is go up and speak to the warranty assessor at your local VW workshop and take it from there. I also think that they foam inserts VW use in the front wings are a big contributor to the corrosion issues seen on a lot of their cars.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Don't suppose you have a link to your previous thread do you? I will look into it. As I understand it, if the panel rusts from the inside outwards then it's covered under the 12 year warranty, so if you get a bubble of rust in the middle of the panel then you're covered.

This is starting from the edge of the metal, where I presume the paint is weakest. As such, I don't think it is covered. There's some sort of exclusion for seams and things as well from what I've read. Knowing VW they will probably do everything possible to avoid paying out for it. Quite shoddy to have any body rust on a 4 year old car though.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

MBRuss said:


> The car is a 2013 VW CC (previously known as the Passat CC). Having read online VW don't tend to cover it, maybe inside the 3 year warranty, but not afterwards. It's where the metal ends inside the wheel arch, just starting to crust up a bit on the inside edge of the metal, behind each of the front wheels. I want to get it whilst it's still minor.
> 
> I don't think it's stone chipped. It's obviously a common problem as it has happened both sides and there's tons of posts online about this happening to VWs dating back years.


Hi bud. A very good friend has an 05 golf 1.4 tsi and he had his front arches both replaced under warranty last year. Always worth a go with the dealership. Hopefully they'll work with you.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

I'll try, but my dealer seems to say no to everything by default. Plus they love to wash the car even when asked not to! Urgh!


----------



## bangy1 (Jul 20, 2016)

Not sure how to link it but its on the 2nd page here with "poor repair" at the start of the thread title, where the corrosion was along along an edge. Hopefully the bodyshop is a separate entity from the dealer workshop and they will have a warranty guy who will take some picture and put it away to the VW overlords. 

Agreed the design is very poor and the majority of +6 year or so old VAG cars seem to have rust on them somewhere.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks mate, I'll take a look. Hopefully can use it as ammo for my case. My last service wasn't with VW, but was still carried out to guidelines by a VW specialist.


----------



## bangy1 (Jul 20, 2016)

Yeah any questions just drop me a PM


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## timprice (Aug 24, 2007)

You may want to take a look at this - had exactly the same issue on my 2007 Passat! VW should replace the wing under warranty for a 2013 car.

http://www.corroding-volkswagens.com/


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I had exactly the same on a 10 year old Golf Mk 5

They will check with a paint gauge, send photos to VW (to confirm original paint) and they will do under warranty. 

The garage will try and upsell you; it's worth getting some extra bits done at the same time. I got my mirror caps and some sill work done. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

